
Re-implementing an old DOS game in C++ 17 - ingve
https://lethalguitar.wordpress.com/2019/05/28/re-implementing-an-old-dos-game-in-c-17/
======
mmoez
It has always amazed me how modern tools and languages can empower a single
developer to do what large teams used to spend years building a few decades
ago.

~~~
Crinus
If we're talking about something like Unity or Game Maker, perhaps, but
someone who has enough knowledge to make a project in C++17 like a game, has
enough knowledge to make the same project in C89 with little difference in
time spent (if anything it might be faster in C89 since it enforces simplicity
and has much faster compilation times whereas C++17 often creates architecture
astronauts).

Non-programming tools like 3D model editors are another case though as outside
of very expensive suites like Mirai, things have progressed much better
nowadays. But again this doesn't apply everywhere: for example Deluxe Paint
was an easy and popular tool to use for 2D games in the 80s and early to mid
90s and a modern pixel art editor doesn't provide that much more functionality
outside of what you can get with modern resources (e.g. unlimited undo).

~~~
blub
"Architecture astronaut" refers to ivory tower architects not developers using
particular languages, get your vocabulary right.

And secondly, C is probably the least productive programming language still in
use, because of the huge overhead of working with memory. Don't even bother
claiming this is not so, I spend enough time reviewing C code to know that
this language should be banned for any new project.

~~~
Crinus
I wrote "creates architecture astronauts" meaning that C++, like Java
(although Java does it to a greater extent), pushes people to create
unnecessarily convoluted architectures.

> Don't even bother claiming this is not so, I spend enough time reviewing C
> code to know that this language should be banned for any new project.

Yeah whatever.

~~~
blub
I know what you wrote, that's why I pointed out that it's incorrect. And now I
have a feeling that you're confusing architecture with design, because neither
C++ nor Java pushes people to create convoluted "architectures".

While programming languages can nudge architects in certain directions, this
is only true for rather special languages, such as Erlang. Both Java and C++
support standard programming paradigms, can and are used to create many types
of architectures.

------
iforgotpassword
Huh, does the free version of Ida now support dos4gw binaries or is the game
too old to use that? A couple years ago I wanted to start a similar project
but stopped at that hurdle.

Very cool project!

------
je42
Unittests !

~~~
tmm84
I was shocked to see mention of unit tests as well.

